# Need some positive thoughts please.



## cherrypie (Jan 18, 2012)

Hubby has been in remission from lung cancer for a while now.

In the early hours of this morning he had a job breathing and was sick.  I called the Duty Dr. who arranged an ambulance.  We arrived at the Hospital at 2.30 a.m. and he was taken straight on to a ward.  He looked ghastly.  I stayed for a while but he needed to try and rest and he had been given medication.  I had to get back and move some bits and pieces as I had scheduled for some carpets to be cleaned today and I can only get an answerphone message when I try to cancel.  I have decided that I will get the carpets cleaned, about one and half hours, and then spend the rest of the day at Joe's bedside.  The carpet cleaner is due at 9.00 p.m.

I will phone at about 10.00a.m. and make sure he is OK and I know they would ring me if his condition deteriorated.

Things were looking up and we had decided that we could start ballroom dancing again on a weekly basis.  The best laid plans of mice and men........

I would add that Joe has never smoked in his life., a real bummer.


----------



## RSVP (Jan 18, 2012)

Will be thinking about you today Cherrypie.
Sending hugs to you



Sarah xxx


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi cherrypie

Have just read this and wish Joe a speedy recovery. I hope you can keep yourself occupied for the time being. If need be, pin a note to the door for the cleaner and be where you need to be.

Positive thoughts for you both.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2012)

Maisie, I am sending all my positive thoughts to you and Joe, hoping for a good outcome, take care {{{cherrypie and Joe}}}


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2012)

Maisie,
All the positive vibes I can muster are winging there way towards Joe hun,Hope all will be ok,xxxX

((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))


----------



## vince13 (Jan 18, 2012)

All good vibes coming your way - I know from personal experience how awful it is to watch someone you love struggling to breathe as you feel you can't do anything to help and it's so frightening.  BUT he is in good hands now and is obviously a fighter - try to look after yourself today and stay positive (not easy, but please try).

Keep in touch and let us know how things are going.  Lung cancer is not only a smoker's condition as some of us know only too well.

God bless and keep you strong.


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 18, 2012)

I would like to add my positive thoughts to those of the members here Cherypie, as Faith says he is in good hands and the right place at the moment. Keep your spirits up for Joes sake. Best wishes for a speedy recovery

John


----------



## Monica (Jan 18, 2012)

all my best wishes too cherrypie. I wish Joe a speedy recovery. HUGS


----------



## Copepod (Jan 18, 2012)

Really sorry to hear about Joe's problems, Cherrypie. Hope the medics, you and he find the best course of action. He's probably feeling and looking better by now, with oxygen and inhalers.


----------



## shirl (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Cherrypie, just wanted to add my own positive thoughts and wish you and your hubby well.  I do hope that by the time you get to see him today that things are sorting themselves out and he is looking and feeling much better, my thoughts are with you both.  Take care,

((((((hugs))))))

much love,

Shirl


----------



## Caroline (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm sure Joe will be better soon, and you'll be tripping the light fantastic very soon.


----------



## margie (Jan 18, 2012)

Hugs and prayers for you and your hubby. I hope that he is a lot better when you see him today.


----------



## MeanMom (Jan 18, 2012)

Just seen this - hope by now you have returned to his bedside and he is feeling loads better - he is in the right place.

My Mum has damaged lungs (which they treat/call Asthma) caused by cigarette smoke - tho she has never smoked she worked for many years in a office with people that did - proof that passive smoking can really do damage too (like poor Roy Castle). She gets every virus doing the rounds because of the weekness and scaring she has in/on her chest

Hope it does turn out to be something simple like a virus and he is home and well soon. ((hugs))


----------



## seasiderdave (Jan 18, 2012)

Prayers and best wishes from here too.

Make sure you take care of yourself at the same time.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 18, 2012)

Sending ((((((((HUGS)))))))) to you CHERRYPIE & JOE. Hope Joe makes a very speedy recovery xx

_Gill  _


----------



## imtrying (Jan 18, 2012)

sending you both lots of support and positive thoughts. I hope he gets the best care he possibly can, and you both are ok. 

Hoping now you're still at his side and you're both coping as well you can.


----------



## Katieb (Jan 18, 2012)

Hope things are working out ok for you today and that your mind has been put at rest. Sending you hugs and loads of best wishes. Katie{{{{{}}}}}xx


----------



## cazscot (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Cherrypie, Thinking of you and Joe (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## trophywench (Jan 18, 2012)

Just {{{Hugs}}} for you and Joe, Cherrypie.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sending my good wishes for you both.


----------



## ypauly (Jan 18, 2012)

You are in my thoughts and prayers. {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 18, 2012)

Send positve vibes your way hope your hubby improves soon


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 18, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> Hubby has been in remission from lung cancer for a while now.
> 
> In the early hours of this morning he had a job breathing and was sick.  I called the Duty Dr. who arranged an ambulance.  We arrived at the Hospital at 2.30 a.m. and he was taken straight on to a ward.  He looked ghastly.  I stayed for a while but he needed to try and rest and he had been given medication.  I had to get back and move some bits and pieces as I had scheduled for some carpets to be cleaned today and I can only get an answerphone message when I try to cancel.  I have decided that I will get the carpets cleaned, about one and half hours, and then spend the rest of the day at Joe's bedside.  The carpet cleaner is due at 9.00 p.m.
> 
> ...



So sorry to hear that cherrypie Please accept my very best wishes to you both and I hope hubby is out of hospital very soon.  Sheena


----------



## KateR (Jan 18, 2012)

Thinking of you both and wishing you all the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## rachelha (Jan 19, 2012)

Thinking of you both, hope Joe is dancing with you v soon.


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2012)

Masie hi,
Just wanted to say I hope that Joe is back home by now x thinking of you


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Cherrypie, thinking of both you and Joe and hope he is feeling much improved with the good care he is getting. So sorry to hear this - you are both in my thoughts.


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 21, 2012)

Joe passed away yesterday.  I am just letting you know and thanking you for the support. It really means a lot to me.  His care left a lot to be desired but will enlighten you at a later date.
Signing off for now.  Will be posting again when things get clearer in my head.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> Joe passed away yesterday.  I am just letting you know and thanking you for the support. It really means a lot to me.  His care left a lot to be desired but will enlighten you at a later date.
> Signing off for now.  Will be posting again when things get clearer in my head.



I'm terribly sorry to hear your news Maisie. You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## caroleann (Jan 21, 2012)

So sorry for your loss,thinking of you.
carole


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 21, 2012)

Really sorry Maisie. Thoughts are with you.

Take time. Come back to us when you can.

Rob


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2012)

Maisie my deepest deepest sympathy to you darling, im so sorry to hear of Joe's sad passing Xx. Take good care and I hope you have a good support network


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Maisie,

I am so very sorry to hear your sad news and you have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Maisie,

I am so sorry to hear about your sad loss, you have my deepest sympathy.
Look after yourself.
R.I.P Joe

_Gill_


----------



## casey (Jan 21, 2012)

Sending my deepest sympathy to you and your family on your very sad loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you. God bless. xxx


----------



## vince13 (Jan 21, 2012)

I was so very sorry to hear the news of Joe's death.  Keep strong and look after yourself now.  There will be much for you to do in the next few days and weeks to keep your mind occupied but leave time for yourself to grieve.
Sending love - but it all seems of so little comfort to you at present.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 21, 2012)

So very sorry to hear of your sad loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family x


----------



## teapot8910 (Jan 21, 2012)

So sorry to hear your news Maisie, sending love and condolences to you and your family xx


----------



## slipper (Jan 21, 2012)

I am shocked at your sad situation cherrypie, I wish you every possible comfort at this time, words fail me.


----------



## Katieb (Jan 21, 2012)

So, so sorry Maisie to hear of your loss. You are in my thoughts. Much love. Katiexx


----------



## margie (Jan 21, 2012)

My deepest sympathy Maisie on the loss of Joe. I hope that you have friends and family who can help you with the days and weeks ahead. I hope also that you can focus on the happy memories of the times you had together.  {{{}}}}. RIP Joe


----------



## Newtothis (Jan 21, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this sad time xx


----------



## trophywench (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry.

Just {{Hugs}}


----------



## Monica (Jan 21, 2012)

So sorry for your loss cherrypie (((hugs)))


----------



## shirl (Jan 21, 2012)

Maisie, I am so sorry to hear of your sad loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Much love,

Shirl


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 21, 2012)

So sorry to hear the sad news Maisie of Joe's passing. My thoughts are with you.
((((((hugs)))))))))

Sue
xxx


----------



## cazscot (Jan 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with you (((hugs)))x


----------



## am64 (Jan 22, 2012)

i am sorry to hear your news cherrypie ...so sad  ..big hugs from me too x


----------



## FM001 (Jan 22, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry for you.  Big hugs


----------



## MeanMom (Jan 22, 2012)

So so sorry to hear your news,

RIP Joe

(((hugs)))


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 22, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Joe. Life is terribly unfair sometimes.

Sending hugs and thoughts your way. I hope you have good support from family and friends.

xxx


----------



## Alba37 (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read your very sad news.  You are in my thoughts and prayers at this sad and difficult time : ( x


----------



## KateR (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news Maisie. My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Casper (Jan 23, 2012)

Sending my very best wishes cherrypie - hope you have family & friends close to hand


----------

